# 1st Timer



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey
Just joined, work with some guys that talk on this and they keep tellin me to create an account. norally just hunt alot but started shootin indoors about 2 weeks ago. I shoot a Bowtech, lookin to buy a new bow come tax season though.......:wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

ill be a friend. for the bow thing just look at the name:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i'll be a friend too:wink: and hoytboy doesn't know what he's talking about,:wink: go mathews:wink::wink: welcome


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

hey welcome. how old u, were u live and wat bow do u shoot?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome! If you're into hunting, I would invest in a book (The Bent Stick by Paul Comstock from 3Rivers Archery) and make your own longbow. Best I've seen for a "hunting challenge"!


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

17, Live in virginia but home town of grandrapids minnesota. im lookin at buyin the Mathews DXT or stickin with bowtech and buyin the general or the 82nd, i work in a gun shop so i can look and try out bows all day lol. :wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

my oppion armyboy cant shoot. ask him how meany targets he missed with his matthews, and then ask him how meany i missed ith my hoyt. and you will know whos wright.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> my oppion armyboy cant shoot. ask him how meany targets he missed with his matthews, and then ask him how meany i missed ith my hoyt. and you will know whos wright.


i missed two, but it was my third time shooting, and you have been shooting for how many years cole? hey even you said it was me not the bow, because i took a 2nd shot and it was fine:wink:


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

lol yah im tryin to get my friend into shootin but i let him and he tore his arm up lol he wont tuch my bow anymore. hes a dork lol but my friend that works with me (badaxehunter) shoots hoyt and is tryin to get me to, but i think im gunna go with mathews:wink:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

MNarcher1990 said:


> lol yah im tryin to get my friend into shootin but i let him and he tore his arm up lol he wont tuch my bow anymore. hes a dork lol but my friend that works with me (badaxehunter) shoots hoyt and is tryin to get me to, but i think im gunna go with mathews:wink:


tell ur friend to use a bow with his draw.:wink:


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

i no but he doesint want 1 he was just watchin me shoot and wanted to try.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

MNarcher1990 said:


> i no but he doesint want 1 he was just watchin me shoot and wanted to try.


oic. is he not into hunting?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

MNarcher1990 said:


> lol yah im tryin to get my friend into shootin but i let him and he tore his arm up lol he wont tuch my bow anymore. hes a dork lol but my friend that works with me (badaxehunter) shoots hoyt and is tryin to get me to, but i think im gunna go with mathews:wink:


thats awesome, see hoyttboy not all people like hoyts:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome man.

My names alex.. 16 from Iowa.. And ill second the Hoyts man. Cannot go wrong but i also have a mathews and those are good bows too.. but Hoyt is my #1 choice! 

But again.. welcome and post up


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

theres another smart person (bowhunter 500). one day toby you will relies the true greatness of a hoyt!!!!!!!!! and i think you missed three like your bro.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> theres another smart person (bowhunter 500). one day toby you will relies the true greatness of a hoyt!!!!!!!!! and i think you missed three like your bro.


nope that was the first time i shot:teeth:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

ok what ever you say.


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

in mostly fixed on mathews, but no, i live in a city where its all about skateboarding or bein a thug, im the only guy in my school that wheres his pants around his waste and not below it, wears boots and not fatheads, and likes spending hours on my 4wheeler :shade:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome:


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

MNarcher1990 said:


> in mostly fixed on mathews, but no, i live in a city where its all about skateboarding or bein a thug, im the only guy in my school that wheres his pants around his waste and not below it, wears boots and not fatheads, and likes spending hours on my 4wheeler :shade:


i know there aint many people at my school who wears Justin Boots wore out wranglers tshirt and hat with the fish hook theres juss not many at my school which all my friends are ******** that i hang around


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bowhunt4life said:


> i know there aint many people at my school who wears Justin Boots wore out wranglers tshirt and hat with the fish hook theres juss not many at my school which all my friends are ******** that i hang around


wow, my school wouldn't let me in the door with my fish hook on my hat, kept settin off the metal detector. lol:eek2:


----------



## Chasingelk (Aug 7, 2007)

before you make a mistake by the pse x force thats the only way to go. Get FOB's instead of fletching to, with tight point broad heads they cut chunks out of the animal.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

MNarcher1990 said:


> wow, my school wouldn't let me in the door with my fish hook on my hat, kept settin off the metal detector. lol:eek2:


why i wear until i get there and leave in the 94 Nissan 4x4


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Tn10point said:


> why i wear until i get there and leave in the 94 Nissan 4x4


 Sorry Folks I was On my dads


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Yell ill be a friend but i dont even live close to u!


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

MNarcher1990 said:


> in mostly fixed on mathews, but no, i live in a city where its all about skateboarding or bein a thug, im the only guy in my school that wheres his pants around his waste and not below it, wears boots and not fatheads, and likes spending hours on my 4wheeler :shade:


hey yea good thing theres still some ppl like that still i live in western wisconsin (get alotta ppl across the river where i live) and theres some not sure which side of the hat is the front and looking for opinions on there boxers


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

im with chasing elk go shoot an X-FORCE and see what you think. try shooting the Dream Season it has the 7in. brace height and is a little more forgiving than the six. I'll also be ur friend, from IL right next to I-80 i'm also pretty new too.:darkbeer:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

im with chasingelk go shoot an X-FORCE and see what you think. try shooting the Dream Season it has the 7in. brace height and is a little more forgiving than the six. I'll also be ur friend, from IL right next to I-80 i'm also pretty new too.:darkbeer:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

why does that always happen ^^^^^ stupid computer:embara:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i'll be a friend too:wink: and hoytboy doesn't know what he's talking about,:wink: go mathews:wink::wink: welcome


Heres ya another friends.

and armyboy, you know hed look good drawing back a Katera.
:wink:


----------

